# 6.5 X 284 Norma



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't want to highjack the 6.5 Creedmore thread so I thought I would start this thread to ask a question.

Do any of you fellows familiar with the 6.5 cartridges think a 6.5 X 284 will have barrel wear any faster if loaded with the same amount of powder? 
For target shooting out to 500 yards I think I'll just push the 142 SMK to 2600 fps even though it will do 3000 fps. If I shoot to 1000 yards then I will push the velocity up. Yesterday I shot one group with R22 that measured .23 inches. The 120 Ballistic Tip with R22 and a velocity of 3050 fps shot three shots into .092 then I got greedy and wanted a five shot group that small and opened my group up to .18 inch. 
These rounds were shot from a Cooper Phoenix. I set the trigger at one pound 8.5 ounces. I just don't shoot good with heavy triggers. One thing I noticed is I group better of the lower bipods. Also, the best group came with once fired, neck sized, turned necks, and Lapua brass. 
I had a problem getting the neck turned proper. The set screw that holds the cutter was stripped. RCBS got replacement parts to me in three days no questions asked.


----------

